

ShowHN: Mobile Website Directory - nibzy.com - minalecs

Its just a list of direct links to sites with nice mobile websites. I've created it because I find it easier to click on the links open a new window and then go back to the next site, rather than switching apps. The mobile sites are nicer to use on a tablet as well. Please let me know if theres any other useful mobile sites I can add. Thanks
In your mobile browser go to http://nibzy.com or if you want just the fast plain text version go to http://home.nibzy.com/plain
======
scrrr
I like the idea. Would prefer something customizable though so I can display
my own links.

~~~
minalecs
yeah .. i would eventually if the site got any usage. Just something i hacked
together in a weekend to make it easier for my links.

------
minalecs
clickable links - if you're browsing on your mobile/tablet otherwise you'll
have to type it in.

<http://nibzy.com>

plain text version

<http://home.nibzy.com/plain>

